# Wordpress home directory



## balanga (Dec 27, 2017)

According to this guide Wordpress should be installed in

`cp –rf wordpress/* /usr/local/www/apache24/data/`

I was under the impression (can't find a reference at the moment) that it should be installed in
/usr/local/www...

What is the FreeBSD recommended location for Web programs?


----------



## Snurg (Dec 27, 2017)

I do not know of "recommended" locations.
For my part I prefer the whole thing (configs, database etc) below /home, mainly for ease of snapshot and backup.
I just make links where programs expect stuff in /usr/local/... for example.


----------



## forquare (Dec 28, 2017)

In effect, it doesn’t matter where it’s installed to as long as the web server is configured to look in hour chosen location. 

That said, I would usually store website files under /usr/local/www/mysite because that’s where Apache and Nginx store web roots by default. 
Often I create /usr/local/www as a ZFS dataset for easy snapshotting. 

I personally prefer to keep /home clear of applications, data, and configuration on the grounds it’s rarely a default location and I’ve ended up making more of a mess of this in the past.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 28, 2017)

Why not simply stick with the default for now?  It'll get installed in /usr/local/www/wordpress and it's perfectly doable to set it up from there.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2017)

Why don't you simply install the port or package? 

www/wordpress


----------

